# Streets of Tomorrow - Day 2, NY



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

The event was really great. The Q7 drive was even better. Frankly, I liked the handling of the Q7 over the A8, same engine, driven within minutes of each other, same performance course.
This car does not show it's weight. In and out of curves it is agile. Start and stops exceeded my expectations.
If you go to one of these, the professional driver ride in the RS4 is a real treat..hold on!








Saw the spare tire on the car w/20's, inflatable around the subwoofer. The hitches at the show did not have wiring harnesses installed.
I had hoped to see the expresso interior (which is what I ordered) out of the 22-Q7's that were there: Black, grey and beige interiors but no espresso! (Anyone out west. If they have expresso, please, please post some pics of it, particularly the dash, beltline and headliner.Tx.)



_Modified by kirklake13 at 1:03 PM 4-30-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Streets of Tomorrow - Day 2, NY (kirklake13)*

i go to training tomorrow and wednesday. i will look for espresso and shoot pics.


----------

